# En5ider FAQs



## Connorsrpg (Jan 21, 2015)

I cannot find where to post these? There doesn't even seem to be anything here in the EN Publishing about Ensider?

How can these be "frequently asked" questions when there is no place to ask them?  (Obviously there is, i just haven't found it yet. Sorry).

Anyway, I have a question 

What about conversions? Are conversions appropriate, or are we looking for completely original ideas?

I am not talking about, "hey, here is a big list of monsters". But could you do an article on a type of monster covered in D&D's past and include new stats for them for eg?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2015)

That would depend on the legal situation of the critter.  If it's one of WotC's own IP (beholders, mind flayers, being obvious examples) then no.  If it's a conversion of a critter that is already in mythology, then sure.  If it's of one that has been in the 3.x or Pathfinder SRD (even if for a different system) then that's fine.

What did you have in mind, exactly?

That said, I don't think conversions would be top of our priority list. 

(They're frequently asked because people email the editors with proposals and queries; this forum is as good as any for "home base", I guess!)


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Morrus.

That is what I figured. I have nothing specific in mind (at this stage ). I just was just testing the water as to whether you guys would accept old classes converted to subclasses (or feats), new race write-ups and monsters. Obviously, some monster stats will come in adventures. I was looking at more Ecology-styled articles (but with emphasis on an environment or location and then adding in the creatures' stats if they haven't been done).

I guess the follow up question is, "How will this relate to the Databases?" Some people have some great conversions there that would make great articles if touched up and illustrated, combined etc.

Can this sort of stuff make an article now (instead of posting on the Databases)?

And/or, would you expect more? Eg full race write-ups obviously, but something like a detailed monk school of fighting with info as well as the subclass features.


----------



## Rune (Jan 22, 2015)

While on the subject, how extensive or abrieviated would you want stats in an adventure to be?  Full MM style? Old 1e/Basic-style stat lines?  Something in between?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2015)

Rune said:


> While on the subject, how extensive or abrieviated would you want stats in an adventure to be?  Full MM style? Old 1e/Basic-style stat lines?  Something in between?




Generally the same as used by the official game adventures (for whichever game).


----------



## Rune (Jan 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Generally the same as used by the official game adventures (for whichever game).




Follow-up questions: if a submitted 5e adventure includes monsters already published by WotC, should stats be included?  If so, verbatim?  Completely reworked stats?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2015)

Rune said:


> Follow-up questions: if a submitted 5e adventure includes monsters already published by WotC, should stats be included?  If so, verbatim?  Completely reworked stats?




Talk to the editor about writer guidelines.  But the short version is - on no account reproduce text from WotC's products. The editor will provide more info on how to handle such things.


----------



## Rune (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## jamesjhaeck (Jan 26, 2015)

To answer the monster question for now, simply include the monster's name in bold. "When you enter this room, three *goblins* leap from the rafters..."

For unique creatures whose stat blocks were created for this article/adventure, do the same, but also cite the what page their stat block is on. When submitting a manuscript in this fashion, write "(page ##)." I'll edit that to be the correct page in my final pass, or our layout artist will handle it. "When you enter this room, three *neo-goblins *​(page ##) leap from the rafters..."


----------



## Rune (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump. Just to request answer to relationship b/w these and Databases (from above).


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2015)

Connorsrpg said:


> And/or, would you expect more? Eg full race write-ups obviously, but something like a detailed monk school of fighting with info as well as the subclass features.




We would expect 2,000 words; an entire article.  If you can turn something into a good 2000 word article, give it a shot.


----------



## GMMichael (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm writing something for EN5ider, and find myself confused.  The style guide says:



> Make no mention of publisher names or game names. No copied or quoted text, excerpts, or
> stat blocks. Certainly no use of trademarks, characters, or places. No reference to book titles.




What makes an EN5ider article different from a TrailSeeker article, given these constraints?  Oblique references to game rules?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2015)

DMMike said:


> I'm writing something for EN5ider, and find myself confused.  The style guide says:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes an EN5ider article different from a TrailSeeker article, given these constraints?  Oblique references to game rules?




You're best off talking to your editor about that. That's what they're there for!


----------



## Sethvir (Feb 25, 2016)

Now that the 5e SRD is out and Herolab now supports that, has there been any thought about having some of the articles converted to Herolab files?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2016)

It's not something I've thought about, no. I wouldn't know where  to begin, to be honest. Sounds like an awful lot of work!


----------



## Sethvir (Feb 25, 2016)

Morrus said:


> It's not something I've thought about, no. I wouldn't know where  to begin, to be honest. Sounds like an awful lot of work!




Let me rephrase this slightly then.  Is there any restriction on building these files and deploying them through the 5E Community for Herolab?  So for example, the king and country backgrounds.  Anything that couldn't be used from the content?  What if any is considered OGL or not?  

I had already started building them out for using some of them in my games at home, and am now working with the 5E community group for HeroLab and mentioned that I had been building these out from the time that the 5e SRD version of Herolab came out.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2016)

Sethvir said:


> Let me rephrase this slightly then.  Is there any restriction on building these files and deploying them through the 5E Community for Herolab?  So for example, the king and country backgrounds.  Anything that couldn't be used from the content?  What if any is considered OGL or not?
> 
> I had already started building them out for using some of them in my games at home, and am now working with the 5E community group for HeroLab and mentioned that I had been building these out from the time that the 5e SRD version of Herolab came out.




We're happy for you to do it. If you check a recent article, the OGL declaration is on the article.  For earlier ones, all rules content is OGC. If in doubt about anything specific, just ask and we'll help out. 

Note that copyright resides in the original author, not EN5ider, so non-OGC isn't something we have the power to sub-license. But if it's a stat block, feat, background, spell, item, all that stuff, that's OGC (in fact it has to be, since its derivative of the SRD). 

If you do do it, I'd be grateful if you let us give them to EN5ider patrons.


----------

